# tires



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im getting new tires for my grizz. im puttin 26s on it. but my question is out of the maxxis zillas outlaw msts gbc gators tbc mudcats and mudlite xls which ones would be the better tire in mud? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go check out the Tire/Rim 411 section... lots of good info in there already on these tires.......


----------

